# Blitzanlage für kleines Studio zusammenstellen



## nDeedy (2. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Ich weiss nicht wie ich anfangen soll, also tue ich es einfach mal! 
Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb und muss demnächst unsere Produkte (Lebensmittel) für Werbeflyer usw. abfotografieren. Wir haben hier Pentax K10D, mit dem standart Objektiv drauf (18-55mm). Als Lichtanlage hatten Sie bisher den Aufsteckblitz von Pentax sowie 2 "komische" Strahler (mit Sparlampen drin )  - eins davon mit Schirm. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Lichtleistung im Keller liegt (muss meistens mit 0,3" - 0,8" fotografieren), sind die Strahler einfach unbrauchbar für Fotografie von Flaschen, Plastikverpackungen usw. Daraufhin habe ich meinen Chef angesprochen und er hat mir neues "Hardware" versprochen, wenn ich mich denn für etwas entscheide 

Ich kenne mich Hobbymäßig  mit DSLR Fotografie aus (rein zufällig habe ich zuhause auch die K10D  ) Ich habe schon mal in echtem Studio fotografiert. Aber die Lichter wurden vom Profi (unserem Lehrer) eingestellt, von daher kenn ich mich gar nicht mit den Blitzanlagen aus.

Und nun brauche ich Eure Hilfe. Ich muss mir Blitzgeräte usw aussuchen. Nachdem ich n paar Bücher und Onlinequellen durchgeblättert habe, habe ich mir gedacht 2 Softboxen zu holen. Nun kommen aber die Fragen:

1) was meint Ihr reichen mir 2 Softboxen? (ausserdem sind ja die 2 Strahler da + Aufsteckblitz)
2) Welche Blitzer (also auch Markennamen usw)
3) Was braucht man außerdem? Irgendwelche Sync-Einrichtungen oder k.A. (In der Schule hatten wir einen Mischpult um die Lichter zu dimmen usw)
4) wo solte man am besten einkaufen. Ich wohne in Hamburg und habe bisher nur Calumet entdeckt...
5) der Preis sollte sich im Rahmen halten. Also keine 3 Tausend für eine Leuchte :/
6) Sonstige Empfehlungen? ))))

Also das war's glaube ich erst mal, danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## chmee (4. Februar 2009)

Nun, abhängig von den Objekten bzw. Raum kannst Du mit Blitzen oder einer Lampenausleuchtung arbeiten. Bei Canon hätte ich E-TTL mit Blitzcontrollern empfohlen ( zB Canon ST-E2 in Verbindung mit zB 2x 580EX). Bei Pentax weiss ich es nicht. Aber Softboxen oder Diffusor-Schirme oder -Platten sind eine gute Wahl. Wenn es Lampen werden, bitte an Flächenleuchten / Fluter denken, keine Par-Scheinwerfer oder sogar Baustrahler.

Bei eBay gibt es öfter so einen Lichtkoffer mit 3x800W Kobold, das ist eine gute Basis. Zum Dimmen nimmst Du Steckdosendimmer wie Diesen. Zudem könnte auch ein Lichtzelt benutzt werden ( zB http://www.traumflieger.de/oscommerce-2.2ms2/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=110 ). Ach ja, Noch jeweils eine Rolle Korrekturfolie Lee #206 Quarter CTO und Lee #203 Quarter CTB dazugeholt.

mfg chmee


----------



## mrebscher (22. Februar 2009)

mit softbox und anderen bist du gar nicht so schlecht aus gestattet. auch baustrahler ist ein thema. nur bezüglich hintergrund wo du die produkte präsentieren willst must du mal schauen. bei kleinen Objekten kannst du mal nach einer zusammenklappbaren lichtbox mal bei ebay schauen oder einen tisch wo man einen lichtkegel produzieren kannst. einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2009)

Willkommen mrebscher. Bitte beachte unsere Netiquette bezüglich Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

mfg chmee


----------

